# Craftsman 315.25060



## Nbmills45 (Mar 13, 2020)

I was given a Craftsman 315.25060 router by a friend. I’m not sure how old it is. The switch seems to be bad. I have removed the three bolts in the housing cover but have not been unable to remove the cover. I have tried penetrating oil but It still will not move. Tapping the cover with a hammer would not loosen it either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here`s a link to the manual and parts schematic: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1001458/Craftsman-315-25060.html?page=2#manual 
I don`t see anything else that could be holding it down.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here`s a link to the manual and parts schematic: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1001458/Craftsman-315-25060.html?page=2#manual 
I don`t see anything else that could be holding it down.


----------

